# Mammoth tooth handles?



## kodaeric (Apr 23, 2011)

Does anyone know where I may be able to find some nice mammoth tooth handles? I was thinking about putting them on my kimber ultra raptor stainless. What you guys think about that, look good or no? If anyone has put them on there weapons I would really appreciate any pics posted too!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Sarge's Grips has done some sets with mammoth tooth inlay, you can see some pics of them HERE


----------

